

Elon Musk: The mind behind Tesla, SpaceX, SolarCity ... (TED interview video) - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IgKWPdJWuBQ

======
DiabloD3
Mod should change title to mention this is a TED interview.

~~~
ColinWright
Or the submitter. Which I did. Thanks.

